# Wegzustand Freiburg (insbes. Studentenweg)



## rall (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo! 

Auf dem oberen Studentenweg sind seit ein paar Wochen ziemlich heftige Forstarbeiten, der Weg ist vorübergehend mit Absperrband geschlossen, und hinter dem Band ist ein Befahren kaum möglich (Anfang Oktober).

Ich würd mich freuen, wenn jemand postet, sobald der Weg wieder halbwegs befahrbar ist - ich fahr dort sehr gerne, möchte mich aber nicht zu oft vergeblich auf den Schauinsland "hochquälen" ;-). 

Auch andere Wegsperrungen/möglicherweise bald Schneeberichte könnten wir hier posten, das wäre doch sinnvoll!? 

Gruß 
rall


----------



## Waldgeist (4. Oktober 2013)

wer sich hinter das Absperrband begibt, begibt sich in Lebensgefahr! Die Bänder sind nicht umsonst gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (4. Oktober 2013)

gute  Idee,  fahr mal hoch und Berichte  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272405&highlight=wege





.


----------



## arise (4. Oktober 2013)

liest sich wie ein bericht der örtlichen bikestreife ! Die übeltäter erkannt, aufgenommen und aus dem weg gerräumt . So gehört sich das. Bravo


----------



## don-guido (20. Oktober 2013)

Montag 14. Okt....immer noch unverändert...


----------



## AKleibi (30. Oktober 2013)

mir wurde erzählt, dass der Weg wieder passierbar sei - aber noch viel Zeugs drin liegt...


----------



## kijan (3. November 2013)

Ich bin den Studentenweg vorgestern gefahren. Alles frei. An einer Stelle (bei den Switchbacks) wurde kräftig umgegraben (neuer Forstweg). Dort nach links und gleich wieder in den Trail...


----------



## Seppel_IBC (8. November 2013)

Wir sind den Serpentinenteil gestern hoch. Eine der Kehren ist wohl für immer weg. Zumindest fehlen da jetzt einige Kubikmeter Erde, die dem neuen Holzabfuhrweg Platz machen mussten 
Der Rest ist zum Glück unbeschadet...


----------



## Seppel_IBC (20. Januar 2014)

Zur Zeit ist der oberste Teil des Studentenweges wegen Holzarbeiten wieder gesperrt.
Wenn nicht gearbeitet wird, kann man zwar durch, muss sich aber über recht viel Stämme und loses Geäste durcharbeiten. Eine gute Umgehung sollte der Forstweg sein, der (von oben gesehen) nach der ersten Serpentine nochmal kreuzt...


----------



## h4wk (20. Januar 2014)

Ein Forstweg ist _nie_ eine gute Umgehung... ;-)


----------



## Seppel_IBC (23. Januar 2014)

naja - man kann sich halt entweder 100m das Rad tragend über 
Stämme und Äste kämpfen - oder 150m Forstweg runter und kommt dann genau rechtzeitig für den zweiten Trailteil wieder auf den Studentenweg...

Aber im Zweifelsfall ists jetzt aufgrund des nassen Weiss eh erstmal hinfällig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppel_IBC (21. April 2015)

Der Serpentinen-Teil ist seit Niklas wieder zu 

Ab der Stellen an der man den Dilgerweg kreuzt, liegt nix mehr und man kann gemütlich ins Tal cruisen


----------



## orangerauch (24. April 2015)

der studentenweg gleicht doch eh inzwischen einem Forstweg.
Breitgefahren nicht von harvestertrucks sonder von b i k e r n….


----------



## Waldgeist (24. April 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> der studentenweg gleicht doch eh inzwischen einem Forstweg.
> Breitgefahren nicht von harvestertrucks sonder von b i k e r n….


So kommt man auch an die 2m-Regel ran


----------



## Seppel_IBC (25. April 2015)

da geb ich Euch recht - gerade der obere Teil hat die letzten Jahre ziemlich gelitten und ist/war inzwischen ziemlich kaputt geshreddert - aber es ist halt trotz allem immer noch die schönste Variante, um vom Rappeneck in Richtung Dreisamtal abzufahren....

PS: das "kaputt geshreddert" stört in Aufwärtsrichtung übrigens nicht so


----------



## wanderer1219 (26. April 2015)

Wie ist denn momentan der Zustand der Boarderline? Ich wohne nicht mehr in Freiburg und wüsste gerne vor dem nächsten Besuch, wie es dort ist. Ist sie sehr ausgefahren?
Den neuen Trail vom Kybfelsen fand ich dieses Wochende genial. Ich befürchte allerdings, dass er sehr leiden wird, wenn es wieder einen nassen Sommer geben sollte.


----------



## Wurst4BMX (4. Mai 2015)

lustig. im prinzip ein großes bremsloch 
ausgewaschen und vorallem im letzten drittel jedes "anliegers" schotter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppel_IBC (29. Mai 2015)

der Studentenweg ist wieder vollständig befahrbar - der obere Teil hat (trotz der grossen Holzmengen die da kreuz und quer dringelegen haben) fast nicht gelitten - man erkennt sogar schon wieder erste Bremsschäden


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. April 2021)

Ist der Schauinsland schon schneefrei? Oder wie ist die Medlung hier vom Januar zu interpretieren? Gabs da evtl. Schneebruch am Studentenweg?









						Studentenweg Variant Trail at Kirchzarten
					

Studentenweg Variant is a 3 km popular green singletrack trail located near Kirchzarten. This mountain bike primary trail can be used both directions. On average it takes 11...




					www.trailforks.com


----------



## Seppel_IBC (23. April 2021)

Wir sind vor 2 Wochen den Studentenweg (teilweise) rauf - war alles frei. Nur das letzte Stück zur Wiese haben wir ausgelassen - aber da uns mehrere Biker entgegen kamen, sollte das also auch irgendwie machbar sein 
Schauinsland hatte nur ganz oben im Nordost-Hang noch Schnee - aber auch der sollte inzwischen weg bzw. kein Problem mehr sein.


----------

